# betta planted hood



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

10g planted tank,i have no plants yet im deciding on a hood,so should i just get a fluorescent hood for 39.00 at walmart?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you just need a light then I would say if you want that light, it will work for you. If you want plants and don't want to be limited to low-light plants, then it may not work.

Are you going to be putting in plants later?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you should get a glass canopy and get a better light for plants.Is it flourescent or incandescent?If the latter then get it and add two CFL bulbs,found at walmart.Others on another forum use them and say great things.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, it is flourescent

All i have in the 10g is a divider

And next after i get hood i get substrate,plants,heater.

And im still not very sure what do to about filter :S


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I got an indescant hood but has 2 10w flurescent bulbs in it along with a 50w submersible heater ranging from 78-86.9 temp. will the lighting support some plants i put in the 10g??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should.If not look for the spiral bulbs:Light bulbs (CFLs) : ENERGY STAR

On the filters,Theres this:Marina Slim S20 Power Filter (upto 20 gal)
Ive not tried it myself,but it gets great reviews,one found here:Hagen Marina Slim - UltimateBettas
I plan to buy one one day myself.


----------

